# Instalar adecuadamente ComPort en builder c++ 6.0



## andres12 (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola gente del Foro:

He encontrado el objeto de comunicacion serie  ComPort Library version 3.10 para C++ Builder 3, 4, 5, 6.  No he podido instalarlo correctamente ya que cuando coloco uno de los componentes y compilo para probar si funciona aparece el siguiente dialogo


He buscado en la web asta el cansancio y no puedo encontrar la solucion.
Desde ya espero que me puedan dar una mano.
Saludos


----------



## J2C (Ago 27, 2010)

Andres12

En el archivo que has bajado del "*CPORT-3.10.zip*" hay varios zip's incluidos, revisa el archivo "*C++Examples.txt*" que se encuentra dentro del archivo "*examples.zip*" donde te aclara como debes instalarlo para que no se pierda la relación de Directorios.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## andres12 (Ago 27, 2010)

JuanKa: 
           Gracias por la pronta respuesta, pero lo que entiendo que dice el txt es que debo instalarlo en la carpeta C:\Program Files\Borland\CBuilder6\CPORT, ¿pero se refiere a que debo extraer en esta misma el contenido del archivo sources.zip y luego proceder a compilarlos e instalarlos respectibamente?.
En un principio lo hice de la siguiente manera:
- descomprimir la carpeta en cualquier parte la carpeta source
- en el builder voy a File/ open 
- abris CPortLibCB6.bpk
- lo compilas y lo cerras sin guardar ningun cambio.
- abris ahora DsgnCPortCB6.bpk
- lo compilas una ves terminado lo cerras y no guardas ningun cambio
- precionas en instalar y listo
- aparece una pestaña que dice CporLib

Pero despues probe segun lo que interprete del *C++Examples.txt* y me sigue dando el error.
Me Podrias escribir los pasos como tu lo has hecho si no es mucho problema, te lo voy agradecer encarecidamente.
Saludos


----------



## panxozu (Ago 29, 2010)

:enfadado: yo tambien he intentado instalarlo pero no he podido. Ha sido un dolor de cabeza esa cosa. Me pasa lo mismo que andres, una leyenda que dice que no se ha podido encontrar el archivo de cabecera para el componente cpor.


----------



## J2C (Ago 29, 2010)

Andres12

Yo no lo tengo instalado al ComPort ni el C++ Builder, pero el mensaje que te da es la falta de un "header" (encabezado) que deberiamos conocer mejor el nombre para ver que esta faltando.

Ejemplos

A) en el archivo "*C++Examples.txt*":
 C:\Program Files\Borland\CBuilder3\CPORT.
 If you did not install in this directory, *you may need to modify the search path for the project*.

B) en el archivo "*DsgnCPortCB6.cpp*"
 habla de "_#include <vcl.h>_" que no encuentro en ninguna parte del "*cport-3.10.zip*" 

Esta faltando algun archivo o el "path" de la instalación del C++ Builder es distinto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## andres12 (Ago 31, 2010)

Bueno muchachos me doy por vencido con esa herramienta. Me ha pasado un compañero de la Facu el Builder c++ 5.0 y el objeto serie que sirve únicamente para esa versión. Que aparentemente anda, lo voy  a probar y si anda les comunico,  y luego no se si podre hacer un post en este foro,  para pasarles la ISO del Builder porque esa vercion es complicada de encontrar en la web, ademas ya trae incluido para instalar el paquete del Objeto serie despues de instalar el compilador claro.  No creo que aya problemas con lo de distribuirla ya que me han dicho que se libero la licencia de todos lo builder c++ hasta la Nº 6 porque a Borland lo compro otra empresa. Saludos


----------



## josb86 (Sep 2, 2010)

hola mira yo utilizo esta libreria llamda LnxComm es muy fácil de usarla es libre, puedes descargar la ultima versión aquí :

http://www.4shared.com/file/X5Xz0WMi/LnxCOMM105.html


la pagina oficial es http://zsoluciones.com/datos/?page_id=11

A mi me ha servido mucho, trae ejemplos, como instalarla y todo eso.


----------

